# Can I recommend a change to EN World?



## johnnype (May 16, 2003)

I like the fact that I can change the color of the background on the main site, it makes it much easier to read at work. Putting aside the fact that shouldn't be doing such things at work, is there any chance we could also change the colors on the messageboards? 

Thanks.


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2003)

Well, all you have to do is change the 'Style Set' under Edit Options in your User CP. Theoretically, anyway.

Alas, apart from the standard one, there's only one other Style at the moment, which makes thread titles and such a bit hard to read, IMO. Maybe you'll like it better than I do, though. 

I'm afraid that's all we can do for you 'til Morrus (or someone else) creates another Style Set and adds it.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 19, 2003)

How does one create a style set? I suspect one would have to be at least a Moderator/


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2003)

I did create an alternate style, but it's not fully finished because I find vB's style/template system fiendishly difficult to use.  vB3 should be released soon, which allegedly comes with a much more intuitive style system so I should be able to come up with two or three alternates then.


----------



## Piratecat (May 19, 2003)

If someone is an absolute whiz at making vB styles, feel free to post here or email me.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2003)

I've found a site with a few ready-made styles to download.  I'll give a couple of them a try as an experiment and see if I can get them to work properly.  Check your User CP/Edit Options page for styles available, but I don't promise they'll work perfectly.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 19, 2003)

I've changed to vb Exposed, or something similar, for now. Pretty interesting, a light blue style.

I've tried the Light style, but that looks atrocious.  

 -> this guy looks a bit strange now, though. I guess he cannot really win.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2003)

The VB Exposed style seems to work fine.  After I uploaded it, I had to make a bunvh of changes and figure out how it worked though - these people who design styles seem to assume you'll be using the style on _their_ forum, not your own, and all the images end up broken.  Seems fine now.

I'm now attempting the same with something called "Silver OS".


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2003)

The Silver style works, although the images are all broken.  I'm working on fixing that now.

Incidentally, I notice that the various styles display different bits of info (e.g. the Silver style has your posts/day next to your postcount on the left).  I like the fact that the Silver style has a quickchange style dropdown box on the main forum page - I wonder how difficult it would be to copy that over to the others?


----------



## JoeBlank (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for tinkering with the styles, it is nice to have options.

I guess you probably realize that the two newer options do not have the EN World logo, or the banner ad. 

I'm not sure I like the boxes that Silver and Exposed use around posts. I prefer simple, easier to scroll along with less wasted space. The "Light" style would be my favorite if I could read the yellow text.

On preview: Dang, it's all about me, isn't it?


----------



## Henry (May 19, 2003)

I just tried our other styles available...

YYYYYEEEEEE-EEESH!

I'll stick with the default.  For some reason, I just can't bring myself to call the place "ENWorld" with one of those other style sets...


----------



## Mark (May 20, 2003)

Wowser.  Those are all significantly different than the default, aren't they?  It'd be nice if there were some other dark alternatives...


----------



## Eternalknight (May 20, 2003)

Morrus, you could always contact James of RPG Host.  He has some good ones on the messageboards he hosts (not least of which is the Emerald Night theme  ).

I have to admit though, I like the Evolution one.


----------



## JoeBlank (May 20, 2003)

Evolution is good, a big improvement over the "light" style. Trying to get use to the boxes around posts, but otherwise it is excellent. 

Once you set them up, is having options for styles any extra trouble? It is very nice to be able to switch around. If I am reading a long storyhour my eyes tend to get tired, and being able to switch styles seems to help.

Thanks, Morrus. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 20, 2003)

Evolution is nice.
Silver uses rather similar color choices, making it harder too read. Exposed is still my favorite of the new styles.

Noticed one thing though: Apparently, Exposed only tells me the time a post was posted, and not the date. Did I miss something, or is it not there?


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Wowser.  Those are all significantly different than the default, aren't they?  It'd be nice if there were some other dark alternatives...  *




Try the latest addition - "Mystique".  I'm rather keen on it, myself.


----------



## Mark (May 21, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Try the latest addition - "Mystique".  I'm rather keen on it, myself. *




Yup.  That's not bad at all.  Might take a little getting use to where the particular buttons have moved with that version, but it looks good.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't look at the "Red" style unless you want your retinas burned out.


----------



## Elodan (May 22, 2003)

Is it just me or do several of these styles leave an inch or so on both the left and right sides of the screen.  As a result eveything seems to get squished in the middle.  Any way to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## randomling (May 22, 2003)

Naaaahhhh.....

Just doesn't look like ENWorld on any other setting!


----------



## randomling (May 22, 2003)

Naaaahhhh.....

Just doesn't look like ENWorld on any other setting!


----------



## randomling (May 22, 2003)

Naaaahhhh.....

Just doesn't look like ENWorld on any other setting!


----------



## Mirth (May 22, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Whatever you do, don't look at the "Red" style unless you want your retinas burned out. *




It makes me want a hot dog


----------

